# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Best Overall Lens Tint Color

## Mrmessi

Gray, Green, Brown or Rose and why???

----------


## Chris Ryser

In the old days of dominance by American Optical (Cosemetan) and Bausch and Lomb (G15) in North America, green and grey glass lenses were the standard sunglass colors.

I Europe  the dominating companies were Zeiss and also Rodenstock. Zeiss came out with their brown Umbral lens which became the big hit in Europe because of giving a much better contrast.

However the snob consumer in Europe would pay top price for a B&L gold fillled Rayban Aviator with green lenses. Today it is a happy mix.

The pinks were high fashion as they are confortable under the blue and cold tube lights

----------


## Fezz

*Best overall lens tint color?*


For what?

Sunglasses
Shooting skeet
Office work
Dyslexia
Color blindness
Prosthetic hiding
Mountain climbing
Fishing
Beer guzzling
Flying
All night rave parties

What activity?

----------


## Wes

For gp sunlenses, my personal preference is a polarized brown with a backside AR. For beer guzzling I like large safety glasses with sideshields and a red tint. For all night rave parties I go for a mirror blue.

----------


## chip anderson

Gray or G-15, it doesn't distort color. Polarized gray is best. In case no one remembers this color was arrived at after more testing than anyone could afford today for pilots due to the reasons stated in the first sentence.

Rose (soft light-A, soft light0B) was delveloped to reduce glare off of paper for proof-readers.

Yellows and ambers to filter out blue on cloudy days (skeet shooters and duck hunters) on cloudy days.

Many claim amber is best for contrast when hunting and fishing in the early and wee hours.

When you get into reds (helps relieve the depressed) you are looking at UV and psycho effect glasses. Same for blue (increases depresssion).



Chip

----------


## TLG

If it were me - and it could ONLY be one - I would choose Gray. A good, neutral gray will filter all colors equally providing true color to objects viewed.

----------


## Wes

> If it were me - and it could ONLY be one - I would choose Gray. A good, neutral gray will filter all colors equally providing true color to objects viewed.


I used to choose grey for this reason.  We still use grey non-polarized for our pilots.
However: http://www.protect-your-eyesight.com...your-eyes.html
For myself, and my non-pilot friends and patients, I go with brown polarized with a backside AR for a general purposes lens. I reserve the right to change this opinion as further information becomes available.

----------


## optilady1

> *Best overall lens tint color?*
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Sunglasses
> Shooting skeet
> Office work
> Dyslexia
> ...


So, what color should I get to make my husband look less hairy?

----------


## Wes

Warning: remove fluid from mouth before proceeding.













Opaque

----------


## finefocus

> *Best overall lens tint color?*
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Sunglasses
> Shooting skeet
> Office work
> Dyslexia
> ...


Uh, dyslexia and beer guzzling require the same tint, and some of the same attitude.

----------


## optilady1

> Opaque


You jerk.  That should have come with a warning.  I could have been drinking something and spit it all over my computer.  Or worse, my Iphone.

----------


## Wes

Is that better?

----------


## CCGREEN

> You jerk. That should have come with a warning. I could have been drinking something and spit it all over my computer. Or worse, my Iphone.


Time for a new iphone..........I hear some of them can go down to depths of 5'  :Tongue:

----------


## Striderswife

Whenever I'm helping someone with sunglasses, I explain the differences peope perceive through the different colors.  I'll let them look through a grey or brown lens, and let them decide.  It's totally a personal preference.  For some, brown isn't dark enough, but for others, they really like the contrast effect.

Personally, I like a grey or G-15.  Grey feels the darkest, but G-15 is kind of soothing to me.  I'll never have another non-polarized lens again, and I do prefer a backside A/R.  I will recommend a plain ol' tinted lens for our pilots or highway patrolmen, though.

----------


## TLG

> I will recommend a plain ol' tinted lens for our pilots or highway patrolmen, though.


Pilots I get; what's the issue with highway patrol?

----------


## CCGREEN

> Pilots I get; what's the issue with highway patrol?


The polorized lenses would cut the glare off the surface but then you would see the lamanation of the glass impeading your view of the subject in the car would be my guess. But still a lens just tinted would be of no real value in that situtation.

----------


## Striderswife

Some officers still depend on LCD display for their radar guns (like a digital watch), and we wouldn't want to interfere with that, now would we?   :Wink: 

CCGREEN, that's another really good suggestion.  *thumbs-up*

----------


## TLG

> The polorized lenses would cut the glare off the surface but then you would see the lamanation of the glass impeading your view of the subject in the car would be my guess. But still a lens just tinted would be of no real value in that situtation.


??? 
I wear mine everyday; I don't have any problems seeing into the cars in front of me.




> Some officers still depend on LCD display for their radar guns (like a digital watch), and we wouldn't want to interfere with that, now would we?  
> CCGREEN, that's another really good suggestion.  *thumbs-up*


Not saying you're wrong but if I were said patrolperson I would never give up all the benefits of driving all day with polarized lenses for this reason; a simple tip of the head or gun should alleviate any problems with the LCD screen - I don't think they spend hours a day looking at that screen, but they do spend hours a day driving.

----------


## Striderswife

> Not saying you're wrong but if I were said patrolperson I would never give up all the benefits of driving all day with polarized lenses for this reason; a simple tip of the head or gun should alleviate any problems with the LCD screen - I don't think they spend hours a day looking at that screen, but they do spend hours a day driving.


That's a really good point, and I agree with you.  I think I've had one specific thing in my head all along; I'll remember your words next time.

----------


## Mrmessi

I personally like gray for general purpose, I have a customer that swears by green polarized and he rejects brown and
grey lenses outright. Essilor, Hoya and Nikon don't have green polarized lenses.

They are the top lens manufactures, it's odd they don't carry the green.

----------


## optilady1

> Is that better?


yes, that is much better Wes.  My computer and shirt (from possible dribble) thank you.

----------


## kelanor

I wear brown polarized for hiking, and overcast days. Grey polarized for brighter days, and grey non-polarized for winter hiking ( I like to be able to see the icy patches).

Mostly I base tint color on personal preference, and mostly polarized (pilots and skiers).

----------


## AustinEyewear

Never leave the house w/o sunglasses. Prefer a polarized bronze, allows lighting conditions to range from bright to fairly low light, and even during most rain conditions, but if it is really heavy storm, or getting near sunset need to switch over to a lighter tint.  I can see so much better when driving in rain with a good pair of sunglasses.  Just like eyeglasses, not one lens can do the job for all circumstances, its just not possible.

----------


## Fezz

*"Best Overall Lens Tint Color"*


Will the OP please clear up the confusion with this question!

Best overall tint color for *WHAT*?

Maybe Ian Jordan could chime in and give us all an education about "Best Overall Tint Color"!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I think the best overall color would be a sort of grayish,brownish,pinkish,greenish clear.

----------


## Wes

Handling tint!

----------


## TLG

> Essilor, Hoya and Nikon don't have green polarized lenses.
> 
> They are the top lens manufactures, it's odd they don't carry the green.


Shamir, INDO and AO SOLA all carry polarized G-15 lenses. Specialty Lens Corp has some green polarized product also.

----------


## philslenses

Signet Armorlite do about five different colours (IIRC) in polarised lenses. 

Personally I *love* Drivewear. Contrast-enhancing tint + transitions + polarised.

----------


## Tallboy

I was told about a nice polarized amber with a green flash mirror being a great fishing lens, should I believe?

----------


## sunglassoutlet

Lens color doesn't matter, all that matters is Polarized and Anti-glare lenses. , 
It matters in activities of driving, grey sunglasses are known for offering the true color perception. Whenyou are driving you may wish to see the scene in their most natural positionand this color can let you do so. On the other hand, if you are a mountainbiker, then wearing a yellow sunglass can help you a lot. You can buy roadstermotorcycle sunglasses.

----------


## Tallboy

> Lens color doesn't matter, all that matters is Polarized and Anti-glare lenses. , 
> It matters in activities of driving, grey sunglasses are known for offering the true color perception. Whenyou are driving you may wish to see the scene in their most natural positionand this color can let you do so. On the other hand, if you are a mountainbiker, then wearing a yellow sunglass can help you a lot. You can buy roadstermotorcycle sunglasses.


You say tint color doesn't matter and then list two very different effects that tint color can have in the next sentence. It may be time to re think your position.

----------


## Quince

Or not copy and paste? Drivewear +1, though my go to is grey polar with backside AR and bi-gradient mirror. Can you tell I'm light sensitive? The Drivewear is perfect for rain, overcast, or basically anytime the sun isn't 'out.'

----------


## smallworld

Philosophically, I would say it's best to view the world through rose-tinted glasses.  Although I'm not sure how that idiom started historically?

----------


## Toasty

> Philosophically, I would say it's best to view the world through rose-tinted glasses.  Although I'm not sure how that idiom started historically?


The weird thing about that one is that unlike most idioms it translates almost word-for-word in many different languages...
I'm more interested in the fact that you can wage psychological warfare if blue lenses "increase depression". Who knew the eyecare world would open the door to mind control? We can't let the media find out about this.

----------

